# Double cream



## Wilma Flinstone

Does anyone know the Portuguese equivalent to the British Double Cream. I have been looking for translations but nothing helps. I have looked in the supermarkets, but their fresh nata's seem too liquid.

I want to make some chocolate truffles and nearly all the recipes say double cream.

Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman

When you find it outside the specialist Expat shops let us all know all cream here is pasteurized and as far as I know double is not available here, only single or cream especially for whisking


----------



## JohnBoy

They don't seem to use the terms double and single here but in the small print on the carton will state the % of fat which is normally 30 though there are some that are 35 which is about as good as it gets.

If you have a buying card for Makro and a local outlet then it is possible to get fresh cream at 40% fat. The downside is that it comes in one litre packs though at this fat % it is possible to freeze any surplus for a couple of months. Do make sure that it is in pack that us well sealed to avoid it picking up a smell from other freezer contents.


----------



## siobhanwf

Try Union Jacs in Sao Martinho do Porto


----------



## canoeman

What about the other shop in Caldas de Rainha Siobhán?


----------



## JohnBoy

When I made my earlier post I couldn't remember the name of the cream that I have used previously but it was Mimosa and is available in most supermarkets. It has a 35% fat content and I have used it successfully for chocolate truffles in the past.


----------



## genialgeorge

Coninente's own brand: Hata UHT 'para bater' suits me 12.9% gordo and 27% gordo saturado


----------

